# Take away Carbs



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi All, im having me a takeaway tonight. Chicken curry extra spicy with hand full of chips. How many carbs am i looking at. Ive looked on my fitness pal and there are 0g carbs in curry. Chips will be 45g.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> Hi All, im having me a takeaway tonight. Chicken curry extra spicy with hand full of chips. How many carbs am i looking at. Ive looked on my fitness pal and there are 0g carbs in curry. Chips will be 45g.


There is carbs in curry but as you don't know whats in the sauce it's hard to work out how much, that's why whenever I have a takeaway I just stick to an omelette as I haven't been doing this long enough to guess x


----------



## CraigLucywebb (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry i have misread it........... 10.4g carbs is that about right


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 10, 2017)

CraigLucywebb said:


> Sorry i have misread it........... 10.4g carbs is that about right


It really depends on what they have used, what weight of your portion etc, I've never been brave enough to have anything from a takeaway apart from an omelette, spring rolls or battered sausage from the chip shop, I'm sure someone with much more experience will be able to help x


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Feb 22, 2017)

They tend to thicken chicken curry with potato flour, so I think it's quite carby. Maybe a bit of sugar in it too.

I go for schechuan/hot&sour chicken or black bean sauce as they seem to be less sweet. Still have to watch out.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2017)

Every curry is different.  Chinese curries tend to be higher carb than Indian curries.  We have a local curry house that doesn't use flour as a thckener & none of them affect me much at all.


----------

